# Écran gris => MacBook ne démarre plus



## Bobleouf (5 Février 2011)

J'ai ouvert récemment un sujet car des applis ne s'ouvraient plus mais maintenant j'ai un autre problème : mon MacBook ne veut plus démarrer (l'écran gris avec la pomme laisse sa place à un écran bleuté qui doit normalement durer quelques secondes avant l'apparition de l'écran de veille). 
Je suis actuellement en voyage en Australie donc je n'ai pas les cd d'installation et je suis novice sur Mac.

Il m'est toujours possible d'ouvrir le mode single user (cmd+S) et de faire la commande fsck -fy (tout semble ok mais l'ordi ne démarre toujours pas). 
J'ai avec moi un DD externe sur lequel je faisais mes sauvegardes TimeMachine. 

J'aimerais au moins récupérer mes bibliothèques Apperture et iTunes...
Merci de votre aide!!


----------



## Waxmaster C (16 Février 2011)

Le Mac ne démarre vraiment plus, où le démarrage est juste très long ?
Est ce que vous avez déjà essayer de le laisser s'allumer même si cela devait prendre du temps ? Je dis cela car certains problème peuvent faire en sorte que le mac est vraiment (mais vraiment très long à démarrer)


----------



## Bobleouf (17 Février 2011)

Waxmaster C a dit:


> Le Mac ne démarre vraiment plus, où le démarrage est juste très long ?
> Est ce que vous avez déjà essayer de le laisser s'allumer même si cela devait prendre du temps ? Je dis cela car certains problème peuvent faire en sorte que le mac est vraiment (mais vraiment très long à démarrer)



J'ai déjà essayé de le laisser tourner toute une nuit et au réveil le Mac n'avait toujours pas démarré. Là je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il ne démarre plus.


----------



## Waxmaster C (17 Février 2011)

Concernant tes bibliothèques iTunes et Aperture, normalement tu dois tout avoir sur ta sauvegarde Time Machine (enfin si elle est à jour). 
Est ce que tu as essayé le démarrage en mode sans échec ?


----------



## gmaa (17 Février 2011)

Autre suggestion : 
Démarrage avec Alt+Pomme+P+R maintenus juqu'au son de redémarrage (effacement de la PRAM).
Le maintenir encore deux ou trois fois... (Si ce n'est pas forcément utile, ce n'est pas dommageable...).

Éventuellement ensuite démarrer avec "Maj" (shift) maintenu (démarrage sans extension ou démarrage mode "sans échec").


----------



## Bobleouf (17 Février 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Autre suggestion :
> Démarrage avec Alt+Pomme+P+R maintenus juqu'au son de redémarrage (effacement de la PRAM).
> Le maintenir encore deux ou trois fois... (Si ce n'est pas forcément utile, ce n'est pas dommageable...).
> 
> Éventuellement ensuite démarrer avec "Maj" (shift) maintenu (démarrage sans extension ou démarrage mode "sans échec").



J'ai essayé les deux méthodes mais aucune ne mène à rien. J'ai toujours cet écran bleu sur lequel je vois mon curseur de souris mais rien d'autre. 

Par contre je suis rentré hier en France, j'ai donc avec moi les CD Apple (application install DVD et Mac os X install DVD). Que puis-je faire avec tout ça?

@ Waxmaster C : comment récupérer mes bibliothèques iTunes et aperture avec time machine sans l'ordinateur sur lequel j'ai fait les sauvegardes ? Parce que pour l'instant, il ne démarre vraiment pas... Merci beaucoup !


----------



## boddy (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Avec le DVD d'installation, essaie de faire une réparation des autorisations : tu démarres dessus / choix de la langue / dans la barre de menu en haut tu dois trouver la réparation.


----------



## gmaa (17 Février 2011)

Tu peux aussi réinstaller le système sans perdre tes données il y a une option pour ça.


----------



## bobywankenoby (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
As tu un autre mac?
Si oui, il te suffit de navigue dans les sauvegardes time machine et de récupérer les fichiers manuellements.

Sinon, il existe un logicieil pour lire le format HFS-HFS+ sur pc (C'est payant mais il y a une prériode d'essai) dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom mais google est ton ami.
SI tu n'as pas de pc non plus, alors là...reste à réparer le macbook...
As tu essayé de démarrer avec le macbook branché sur un écran externe?
On ne sait jamais...

slts


----------



## Bobleouf (17 Février 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Tu peux aussi réinstaller le système sans perdre tes données il y a une option pour ça.



Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai tenté une réparation (du disque et des autorisations) sans effet. 
Maintenant je suis en train d'essayer une restauration du système avec une de mes sauvegardes Time machine. C'est assez long je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution. 
Merci pour vos messages.


----------



## Bobleouf (18 Février 2011)

La restauration a fonctionné !
J'ai pu faire une sauvegarde de toutes mes bibliothèques au cas ou le disque dur a pris un coup...
Merci pour vos suggestions !


----------



## LeLaid (15 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je remonte ce sujet car j'ai un problème similaire mais différent.
Mon Macbook pro (fin 2008) avec Snow L est souvent extrêmement lent au démarrage.
L'écran reste gris avec la petite roue grise qui tourne pendant très longtemps. Parfois il ne démarre pas du tout. Je force un restart et il fini par accrocher...

J'ai réparé les autorisation, fais un reset PRAM, défragmenté le DD mais rien n'y fait.
L'utilitaire disque me dit que le DD est ok. OnyX me dit également qu'il n'y a pas de soucis.
Dois-je réinstaller SL? Y a-t-il une autre solution?

Merci pour votre aide.

P


----------



## Waxmaster C (15 Juillet 2011)

Salut LeLaid,

Lorsque ton Mac est allumé, est ce que tu pourrais aller dans "Informations système" et regarder si tu n'as pas un matériel défectueux ? Je te dis cela, car au démarrage d'un Mac, les composants sont testés par la machine, et une pièce défectueuse va ralentir le démarrage (et cela peut prendre vraiment longtemps).
Un matériel défectueux est signalé en rouge si je me souviens bien 

Sinon tu peux essayer de réparer les autorisations à partir de tes cd d'installation.

Mais je suggère une clean install, c'est souvent le meilleur des remèdes (même s'il est vrai que cela implique plus de boulot, surtout quand on a pas de partition Time Machine)

En tout cas, tiens nous au courant, et bon courage !


----------



## LeLaid (15 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse Waxmaster.
Je n'ai pas de matos défectueux (ouf)
Je vais essayer d'abord une réinstallation simple (non clean) et je verai bien. Si ça ne change rien je ferai une clean install.... 

Pour le moment je suis toujours parvenu à le refaire démarrer mais parfois il faut que je force le restart 2 ou 3 fois.


----------



## LeLaid (15 Septembre 2011)

Me revoici de retour sur ce sujet qui n'est pas résolu...
J'ai eu une panne matériel 
Le DD est mort. Je l'ai fait remplacer (merci Apple Care).  
Ceci explique le temps mis à revenir sur ce sujet (les vacances en plus).

Une chose est sûr maintenant. Ce n'est pas le disque qui est en cause. Car mon problème reste entier. Hier j'ai dû m'y reprendre à 4 reprises avant qu'il accepte de démarrer.

Une petite chose étrange qui n'est peut-être pas liée...
Quand mon DD est mort il m'était impossible de démarrer sur un disque externe (en FW).

P


----------

